# Win2k und Linux Neuinstallation



## Arne Buchwald (5. Mai 2003)

Hi,

der andere Thread ist doch ziemlich Off-Topic gegangen und deshalb eröffne ich einfach mal einen neuen.

Und zwar ist meine jetzige Win2k-Installation ziemlich im Eimer, d.h. ich entferne heute / morgen alle Partitionen und spiele alles neu rauf.

Ich habe schon a bissl gegoogelt im Bezug auf Win2k und Linux, jedoch handeleten viele Beiträge nur davon, wie zu verfahren ist, wenn Win2k bereits installiert ist.

Daher meine Frage: Was soll ich zuerst installieren? Welche Partionen (Grundaufbau) vorher anlegen / oder anlegen lassen ? Welchen Bootmanager soll / muss ich nehmen (LiLO / Win2k) ?

Ich glaube, das wären die dringensten Fragen 

[edit]
So, habe mich damit eben noch mal eine Zeitlang auseinander gesetzt.

1) Benötigte Partitionen für Windows 2000 anlegen (möglichst zusätzlich eine FAT 32 zum Dateiaustausch), Rest freilassen
1) Windows installieren
2) 200 MB SWAP-Partition, xx GB normal Linux
2) Debian hinterher, LiLO in den MBR.
3) LiLO.conf nachbearbeiten
4) Freuen ?

Zu den Partitionen:
- Windows 2k (OS - NTFS)
- Windows 2k (Daten - NTFS)
- Windows / Linux (Transfer-P. - FAT32)
- Linux SWAP
- Linux

Eine /boot-Partition brauche ich doch net, weil LiLO im MBR sitzt, oder ?
[/edit]

Mit der Bitte um Bestätigung.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (6. Mai 2003)

Hi Großer!

So wie du's machen willst geht's in Ordnung. Erst Win2k mit allem drum und dran, dann Debian hinterher, LILO in MBR und nachbearbeiten (unbedingt lilo ausführen, ich bin z.B. einer der sowas vergisst ).
So jetzt haste Win2k, Linux etc. drauf und kannst dich freuen 

Gruß, Marcus


----------



## FactorX (6. Mai 2003)

Ich würd ne /boot Partition machen. Da kannst du z.b. deinen Kernel auslagern und vor versehentlichem Löschen schützen indem du die Partition einfach als "noauto" in der /etc/fstab einträgst.

So hab ichs, und ich finds gut so 

Notwendig ist das aber nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. Mai 2003)

Hi,



> _Original geschrieben von digi _
> *Hi Großer!
> 
> So wie du's machen willst geht's in Ordnung. Erst Win2k mit allem drum und dran, dann Debian hinterher, LILO in MBR und nachbearbeiten (unbedingt lilo ausführen, ich bin z.B. einer der sowas vergisst ).
> ...


Jop, ist perfekt gelaufen. Erst partitioniert, Win 2k drauf und anschließend Debian hinterher. LILO hat sogar erkannt, dass ein weiteres OS auf der Platte ist und hat dieses selbstständig in die /etc/lilo.conf eingetragen.

Hm, nur die grafische Oberfläche will irgendwie noch net starten (in Debian) ...  

Vielen Dank noch mal, Marcus und  	
FactorX


----------

